# Trying to find a balance



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

How do you focus solely on productivity after being the RWTM. It’s hard to turn a eye to a defect. Should I prioritize defects when putting up numbers?


----------



## Luck (Mar 9, 2022)

My man I dont think anybody gives a flying hoot about productivity anymore. Stand around. Sort one item an hour. I spent most of my day talking about Elden Ring. Still didnt have enough freight to sort to keep everyone busy. 































































Focus on quality if thats what floats your boat.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> How do you focus solely on productivity after being the RWTM. It’s hard to turn a eye to a defect. Should I prioritize defects when putting up numbers?


Quality before productivity. Being consistent will give you the speed you need to hit prod.


Luck said:


> My man I dont think anybody gives a flying hoot about productivity anymore. Stand around. Sort one item an hour. I spent most of my day talking about Elden Ring. Still didnt have enough freight to sort to keep everyone busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got Elden Ring. I like it so far but pulled a rookie move and went against people waaaaay stronger than me


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Mar 9, 2022)

My dc just read the riot act to everyone at the start of shift.

About needing to increase productivity by let's just say ALOT and accountable time is your responsibility to keep track of.

So after these people have been on the job for 6 months to a year, never doing over 40-50% and usually much lower and calling in sick at least 6 days a month they think they will turn this behavior around.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 10, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> My dc just read the riot act to everyone at the start of shift.
> 
> About needing to increase productivity by let's just say ALOT and accountable time is your responsibility to keep track of.
> 
> So after these people have been on the job for 6 months to a year, never doing over 40-50% and usually much lower and calling in sick at least 6 days a month they think they will turn this behavior around.


I mean that's how it's always been. They haven't read that at my DC yet but what I'm wondering is if HR will actually let them do something about the team members not hitting prod. Putting it out there and doing something about it is 2 different things. Is it can lead to a write up it will definitely change things. If not, nothing is doing to change.


----------



## Hal (Mar 10, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> My dc just read the riot act to everyone at the start of shift.
> 
> About needing to increase productivity by let's just say ALOT and accountable time is your responsibility to keep track of.
> 
> So after these people have been on the job for 6 months to a year, never doing over 40-50% and usually much lower and calling in sick at least 6 days a month they think they will turn this behavior around.


Its budget season. And since Covid is more or less on the way out. This will actually be a real budget season.

This has always been the time of year, CA's and terms seem to fly. Especially with reviews coming with how big teams are this may be the first chance for OMs to really see on paper how their TMs have been performing.

The seniors and HR start cracking down hard on conversations and things that have been missed.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 10, 2022)

Hal said:


> Its budget season. And since Covid is more or less on the way out. This will actually be a real budget season.
> 
> This has always been the time of year, CA's and terms seem to fly. Especially with reviews coming with how big teams are this may be the first chance for OMs to really see on paper how their TMs have been performing.
> 
> The seniors and HR start cracking down hard on conversations and things that have been missed.


Om’s are constantly writing workday notes nowadays.
I’ve also heard om’s are to make sure all tm’s are in a flex down group if it comes to that.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Mar 10, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I mean that's how it's always been. They haven't read that at my DC yet but what I'm wondering is if HR will actually let them do something about the team members not hitting prod. Putting it out there and doing something about it is 2 different things. Is it can lead to a write up it will definitely change things. If not, nothing is doing to change.



I know that after Christmas is what we call headhunting season when they usually clean house.  I've watched hundreds of people get fired for being 10x the employee of what we currently have wandering the warehouse.

we have a warehouse full of people that would have been walked within 2 weeks pre covid.  Everyone has gotten away with murder since they were hired and suddenly expecting a 20 percenter to become a superstar just isn't going to happen.  Think about it,  they start out making almost $25 an hour to hang put,  play on your phone and you get away with it.  Who wouldn't stick around that job?
Nobody is going to stay if they become the slave drivers they used to be.  I remember getting bitched out for talking to someone even though I was running 180%

So let's say they do clean house.  The next group won't be any better, another couple months and it's back to school time then back into fall season.
Which means another 6 months+ of 60 hour work weeks.  Your starting new hires when the DC is basically a hot, humid oven and wonder why they don't come back.

But you keep the jokes we have and then what?
Still be on 60's,  bathrooms still full of people on their phones,  nothings getting done


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 11, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> I know that after Christmas is what we call headhunting season when they usually clean house.  I've watched hundreds of people get fired for being 10x the employee of what we currently have wandering the warehouse.
> 
> we have a warehouse full of people that would have been walked within 2 weeks pre covid.  Everyone has gotten away with murder since they were hired and suddenly expecting a 20 percenter to become a superstar just isn't going to happen.  Think about it,  they start out making almost $25 an hour to hang put,  play on your phone and you get away with it.  Who wouldn't stick around that job?
> Nobody is going to stay if they become the slave drivers they used to be.  I remember getting bitched out for talking to someone even though I was running 180%
> ...


Same. I've seen people get walked for the same things these team members and I honestly blame a lot on my HR. Got one team member who did something that's automatic term. Yet he's still at the DC? Oh HR just wants it to be a final. I don't think they need to go in as hard from the get go. Start small and work your way. I will admit that the new batch of people my department has been getting are actually quite decent with the exception with a few. 

Using the fact they get paid $25/hr is a good leeway into getting them to work. Not a lot of DCs pay what Target does or start off. Some have incentives where you can get close to it but you gotta work to get it. It will be a painful process to get through but it can be done even during BTS and fall season. 

I know at my DC they've been hiring a lot of people to compensate the weak people so when the time comes everyone is where they need to be you start cutting the weak ones. B1 OB has over 100 people right now. It's crazy


----------



## RWTM (Mar 11, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> _“we have a warehouse full of people that would have been walked within *2 weeks pre covid.*”_


Nothing good came from Covid. The entire world is still enduring the effects. We have a lot of work that needs to be done that’s certain. Glass is still half full type of perspective is needed here.


Johnyj7657 said:


> _“Still be on 60's,  bathrooms still full of people on their phones,  nothings getting done_”


I know I’m not running in the 60’s, not wasting time by doing irrelevant tasks to my function or on my phone, and I most definitely am making shit happen. RWTM has to burn 10 hrs of budget by not being on production so best believe my OM wants only 1 TM performing the function (that takes 2 TMs burning hrs on other keys) and that last review rating was: _Delivered Important Outcomes. _


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 11, 2022)

If Target would actually associate pay with performance, that might wake a lot if these folks up.  These non rated reviews and everybody’s a winner philosophy are bullshit.  Performance should be the driving factor when determining raises, especially during the first year, with the progression scale not kicking in until after 12 months.   And if you aren’t cutting it by 12 months, bye bye.  At that point, you would have a full year of second chances.  Same with merits, bring back the ratings system, and pay fair increases to those that actually deserve them. Regardless of where they are within the pay scale, so that those carrying the majority of the workload are fairly compensated.  And those that are doing the bare minimum are no longer rewarded.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 11, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> If Target would actually associate pay with performance, that might wake a lot if these folks up.  These non rated reviews and everybody’s a winner philosophy are bullshit.  Performance should be the driving factor when determining raises, especially during the first year, with the progression scale not kicking in until after 12 months.   And if you aren’t cutting it by 12 months, bye bye.  At that point, you would have a full year of second chances.  Same with merits, bring back the ratings system, and pay fair increases to those that actually deserve them. Regardless of where they are within the pay scale, so that those carrying the majority of the workload are fairly compensated.  And those that are doing the bare minimum are no longer rewarded.


Productivity & Reliability would be my top 2 driving forces for determining raises. Dolla dolla bill yall 💸 My 6 wk average for ncon production is weak. Only still a 147%. At HQ’s CPH. Any insights for improving my Performance? Always room for growth.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> If Target would actually associate pay with performance, that might wake a lot if these folks up.  These non rated reviews and everybody’s a winner philosophy are bullshit.  Performance should be the driving factor when determining raises, especially during the first year, with the progression scale not kicking in until after 12 months.   And if you aren’t cutting it by 12 months, bye bye.  At that point, you would have a full year of second chances.  Same with merits, bring back the ratings system, and pay fair increases to those that actually deserve them. Regardless of where they are within the pay scale, so that those carrying the majority of the workload are fairly compensated.  And those that are doing the bare minimum are no longer rewarded.


Pay me based on performance and you know I will be the Top Producer. I will be a favorite TM to any OM and will gladly take shortcuts to forge better metrics. I’d harvest and attitude like “F teamwork cuz it’s me lol” or “why r u even talking to me rn?” When it fits for the position sure. But what if my intelligence is higher than yours?


----------



## RWTM (May 10, 2022)

Luck said:


> My man I dont think anybody gives a flying hoot about productivity anymore. Stand around. Sort one item an hour. I spent most of my day talking about Elden Ring. Still didnt have enough freight to sort to keep everyone busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right bro I needa chill. Thanks I needed that. Imma pick up gaming again too.


----------

